# Elevation Training Mask 2



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

If you want to get any chance of any type of acclimation for your hunt spend a week to 10 days prior up there. Since you have been hunting elk for so long I'm sure you already know to hunt down not up so that you are dropping in elevation. This conserves energy as you are looking down at the animals and planning your approach accordingly. On the subject of this mask. Something you will notice via reviews and marketing is that you won't see them on endurance athletes or very rarely will. You mainly see them on say crossfitters and run of the mill gym rats thinking they are getting some edge. There are claims of endurance enhancement yet you don't very often see endurance atheletes using them. That should send up red flags in regards to a products effectiveness. Many races( specially in cycling) are done at high altitude. If effective they would all be wearing them. Just my opinion.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> If you want to get any chance of any type of acclimation for your hunt spend a week to 10 days prior up there. Since you have been hunting elk for so long I'm sure you already know to hunt down not up so that you are dropping in elevation. This conserves energy as you are looking down at the animals and planning your approach accordingly. On the subject of this mask. Something you will notice via reviews and marketing is that you won't see them on endurance athletes or very rarely will. You mainly see them on say crossfitters and run of the mill gym rats thinking they are getting some edge. There are claims of endurance enhancement yet you don't very often see endurance atheletes using them. That should send up red flags in regards to a products effectiveness. Many races( specially in cycling) are done at high altitude. If effective they would all be wearing them. Just my opinion.



Yep, with my Business, I can only be gone for just so long, but I do get out there 5 days before the hunt starts, to scout and it helps to adjust to the altitude, but really I think it would take several Months for your body to really adjust to it. there is a group of guys from Billings, MT. I believe it is around 4000'. they hunt some of the same areas I do, and the 7 to 8000' even bothers them, but not as bad as us flatlanders.
I honestly don't know if the Mask will help any or not ?, if nothing else, with it making it harder to breath, I would think that it would at-least help strengthen your lungs/ diaphragm ?. for $35.00, it is worth a try.

Kevin


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

buckykm1 said:


> Yep, with my Business, I can only be gone for just so long, but I do get out there 5 days before the hunt starts, to scout and it helps to adjust to the altitude, but really I think it would take several Months for your body to really adjust to it. there is a group of guys from Billings, MT. I believe it is around 4000'. they hunt some of the same areas I do, and the 7 to 8000' even bothers them, but not as bad as us flatlanders.
> I honestly don't know if the Mask will help any or not ?, if nothing else, with it making it harder to breath, I would think that it would at-least help strengthen your lungs/ diaphragm ?. for $35.00, it is worth a try.
> 
> Kevin


Ya it's tough. Been through billings once. Pretty low elevation. In my opinion once you get over 7000 ft it's a game changer. Clients would always comment about how we could just go and go and not get tired. Used to always have to tell them I live up her and my body's used to it. Something else to concider once you get into the high country is that when you see a bull to go after is to remember that it may only take a hour or so to get to it, but it may take you four hours or more( specially if your not acclimated) to get back up to where you spotted it from. Then tack on however long to get back to camp.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Ya it's tough. Been through billings once. Pretty low elevation. In my opinion once you get over 7000 ft it's a game changer. Clients would always comment about how we could just go and go and not get tired. Used to always have to tell them I live up her and my body's used to it. Something else to concider once you get into the high country is that when you see a bull to go after is to remember that it may only take a hour or so to get to it, but it may take you four hours or more( specially if your not acclimated) to get back up to where you spotted it from. Then tack on however long to get back to camp.



Yep, I had that happen this years, I was sitting on a spot I like, and I heard several Bulls bugling off to the east of me, about a hour before light. I headed towards them, I was guessing that they were about a mile or so away, I went up and down 3 steep draws and still had one more to go, to be into range, by the time I got there, they just shut up, and I have no idea where they went. but going back, the adrenaline wore off, and I was beat by the time I got back to my truck.

Kevin


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you the guy that asks for a new hunting partner every yr.lol that sounds like a fun hunt


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

canyard said:


> Are you the guy that asks for a new hunting partner every yr.lol that sounds like a fun hunt



I am done looking for hunting partners, if my regular partner doesn't want to or can't go, I am going by myself from now on. that is part of the reason that I gave up my Wall Tent in 2015, and I built my trailer last winter.

Kevin


.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought you found a partner Kevin. I sent you a text s while back and didn't hear from you. Good luck out there.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bassman00 said:


> I thought you found a partner Kevin. I sent you a text s while back and didn't hear from you. Good luck out there.



I did, and he says he wants to go every year too, his regular hunting partner had a stroke and can't go anymore.
he has went thru a lot of the same frustrations that I have, trying to find a new partner, so I am hoping that it works out for us.
but if it doesn't work out with him, I am done looking for someone. it's hard to find someone serious about it, some seem to think it is just a 2 week drunk away from their Wives, or they are so out of shape they can't do it, there use to just parking their butts in a tree stand, and end up cry babies that just want to come home early because it's to hard.
it's pretty bad when guys 10 years younger than me can't keep up with me.

and I made the mistake one year of hunting with someone that I didn't get to know first, because my buddy was having chest pains and had to cancel 3 weeks before we were to leave so he could have some test ran.
so I found someone at the last minute, to keep my Wife happy, because she doesn't like me going alone. but I will never make that mistake again, he was a total nightmare.
he was totally unsafe with a Gun, point it right at me while he was unloading it.

the bottom line is, it just isn't worth hunting with someone that you don't know, and a lot of people don't have the time or make the time to get to know each other to make sure that your compatible for a 2 week trip.

over the last 8 years I have made enough Friends in Montana that if I did need help, they are just a phone call away.
My Wife still doesn't like me going alone, but at-least she understands now. and I call home every day so she knows everything is okay.
and with my Trailer now, I can have Camp set up in a little over a hour by myself.

Kevin


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

. Well if anything falls through let me know. As of now I'm still heading out solo, just not sure of where yet Idaho or Montana.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Have you went on your trip this year? If so did you have any noticeable difference after using the mask?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven’t went yet. Let you know next month. Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to put a few details about myself in this evaluation of the Training mask.
I am 65 yrs old, I started smoking when I was 16, pretty much 2 or 3 packs a day, I quit in my early 30s for 7 years, and like a dumb ass started again, ( Divorce ), I quit again 6 years ago. so my lungs aren't as good as a lot of peoples.
until I get back from MT. I can't say if it helps at altitude, I will let you know about that, when I get back.
I have left the mask set at the 3000' adjustment, with my age I don't think getting crazy with it is a good idea.
I do believe that making it harder for me to breath as made my lungs stronger, which I think will help out west. time will tell.
I will finish this when I get back

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

buckykm1 said:


> I want to put a few details about myself in this evaluation of the Training mask.
> I am 65 yrs old, I started smoking when I was 16, pretty much 2 or 3 packs a day, I quit in my early 30s for 7 years, and like a dumb ass started again, ( Divorce ), I quit again 6 years ago. so my lungs aren't as good as a lot of peoples.
> until I get back from MT. I can't say if it helps at altitude, I will let you know about that, when I get back.
> I have left the mask set at the 3000' adjustment, with my age I don't think getting crazy with it is a good idea.
> ...


For me, I feel the Training Mask was very helpful, breathing was much easier.
But I think that some of what I wrote above had a lot to do with it.
I will definitely continue to use it for all my western hunts from now on.

Kevin


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks for the reply!


To give you a example, The Hill to get into one of my favorite spots, I normally have to stop 6 times to catch my breath before I get to the top, this year, I only had to stop 3 times to get to the top. and as I said above, I am sure that because I use to be a smoker, may have had something to do with my improvement.

Kevin


----------



## nate18 (Aug 18, 2017)

those things dont actually work. your body readjusts to oxygen levels surprisingly fast. and unless your a super athlete, you wont ever work hard enough for it to enhance your work outs. all your doing is making it harder for yourself to breath. but to each their own i suppose. You'd be better off spending that money on some protein powder or some lighter hunting equipment.


----------



## nate18 (Aug 18, 2017)

buckykm1 said:


> To give you a example, The Hill to get into one of my favorite spots, I normally have to stop 6 times to catch my breath before I get to the top, this year, I only had to stop 3 times to get to the top. and as I said above, I am sure that because I use to be a smoker, may have had something to do with my improvement.
> 
> Kevin



So, to sum up, you've quite smoking, and it sounds like you've started exercising, but its the bane mask thats helping you get to your spot faster? you really need to hit up Bodybuilding.com and ask around. they'll set you straight.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

nate18 said:


> So, to sum up, you've quite smoking, and it sounds like you've started exercising, but its the bane mask thats helping you get to your spot faster? you really need to hit up Bodybuilding.com and ask around. they'll set you straight.



I am 65 yrs old, and I quit smoking 6 years ago. And work out at least 3 times a week. I am simply giving a honest review of what the training mask did for me this year. So I really could care less about your opinion. If you don’t think it works don’t use it. But for me it helped.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

nate18 said:


> So, to sum up, you've quite smoking, and it sounds like you've started exercising, but its the bane mask thats helping you get to your spot faster? you really need to hit up Bodybuilding.com and ask around. they'll set you straight.





buckykm1 said:


> I quit smoking 6 years ago. And work out at least 3 times a week. I am simply giving a honest review of what the training mask did for me. So I really could care less about your oppion. If you don’t think it works don’t use it. But for me it helped.



Exactly! Well said Bucky, I was in the process of writing a similar reply when yours came through.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Point and counter point. That's over.....now back to more hunting talk. Nice job on the double bull effort by the way. At 65 and still packing elk off the mountain I would say whatever you have been doing is working. All the respect in the world to those packing elk at your age! Good job.


----------

